# ACTUAL season self-edit



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Damn.....only word that came to mind. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

tj_ras said:


> Damn.....only word that came to mind. :thumbsup:


Thanks!

and thank you Donutz for the embed....one of these days I'll stop being so worthless hahaha


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

anything else gaiz?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

nice banger, i was trying to work on that this season and was only able to get it 5 or 6 times.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I share your name Max, but not your freestyle skills.

Nice work:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

Sick. :eusa_clap:

What boards were you using?


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> nice banger, i was trying to work on that this season and was only able to get it 5 or 6 times.


It took like 40-50 tries haha, it hurt the spine



dreampow said:


> I share your name Max, but not your freestyle skills.
> 
> Nice work:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


Thank you much!



Epic said:


> Sick. :eusa_clap:
> 
> What boards were you using?


too many of them...Saloman Salomander 148, Capita Ultrafear 157, Capita Outdoor Living 154, Rome Butterknife 155 (one was this years and one was next years so technically two of them haha), and a Rome Reverb Wide 155. I probably missed a board...


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

CaP17A said:


> It took like 40-50 tries haha, it hurt the spine.


hah yea, too many oppo switch ups. it's fun when you get it good though. you gotta come out to colo for more then just nationals next year and just shred. it'd be fun to ride with ya again.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> hah yea, too many oppo switch ups. it's fun when you get it good though. you gotta come out to colo for more then just nationals next year and just shred. it'd be fun to ride with ya again.


Yeah that'd be sweet. Sucks I didn't get to ride Breck or Keystone at all this year


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

CaP17A said:


> Yeah that'd be sweet. Sucks I didn't get to ride Breck or Keystone at all this year


damn, youre really failing at life.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> damn, youre really failing at life.


I know:'( I'm blowing it


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Anybody else have anything?


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

I really like that front 180 with that grab at :20 

And 686 and Dragon are like my 2 favorite snowboarding companies!

Awesome video and great job!:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Backcountry said:


> I really like that front 180 with that grab at :20
> 
> And 686 and Dragon are like my 2 favorite snowboarding companies!
> 
> Awesome video and great job!:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


Thanks! They are indeed great companies and thank you much


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

CaP17A said:


> Anybody else have anything?


Awesome! I'd much rather watch a vid like that than the Shaun White/McMorris type stuff.

I'm hoping to get within about 1/10th of your ability by the end of next year. 

Jason


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

West Baden Iron said:


> Awesome! I'd much rather watch a vid like that than the Shaun White/McMorris type stuff.
> 
> I'm hoping to get within about 1/10th of your ability by the end of next year.
> 
> Jason


Not a fan of 30 inch stances? Hahaha. Thank you very much though

Lots and lots of practice helps though! I had around 100 on snow days this year because I ride 6 days a week. About 30% of the time I spent hiking a feature to learn new tricks and/or get ten cleaner and film them hahaha


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

probably the last bump until the release of noname (so basically last bump ever)


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

quality video, love the tricks, how long have you been riding for? Where was it filmed?


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

AntipodeanSam said:


> quality video, love the tricks, how long have you been riding for? Where was it filmed?


Thanks I appreciate it. Around 7 years and filmed at Mount Snow and Copper


----------

